# sysbench not working?



## klabacita (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi I want to benchmark mysql with sysbench, I have install:


```
sysbench-0.4.12     A modular, cross-platform and multi-threaded benchmark tool
```
FreeBSD 7.2-px i386.

I have run this on Centos 5.5 and no issue, but with FreeBSD I have found this message:


```
sysbench --test=oltp --mysql-host=localhost --mysql-user=root --mysql-password=mypassword --mysql-db=sbtest --mysql-table-engine=innodb 
prepare

sysbench: No match.
```

I have tried different parameters, but once I add the password I start seen this error.

Does someone else have run sysbench current without issue? Do I'm doing something wrong? Thanks!


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 26, 2010)

That could be caused by a shell pattern-matching character like "*" in your password.  Try surrounding it with single quotes, --mysql-password='mypassword'.


----------



## klabacita (Sep 26, 2010)

yea!!!

 Hey wblock thanks, u did it.

 :beergrin


----------

